# First cheap slingshot



## TJ8

What is the best slingshot for under or around $10? I'd like it to be used for squirrel hunting, have tube bands, and be easy to use. This is my first time buying one so I want it to be simple, I tried making one but I couldn't attach the bands right.
Thanks


----------



## August West

Squirrels are tough, really tough. I would much rather have flats or chinese tubes with at least 12.4mm lead shot than any box store tubes. With the tubes sold in the US I would say trumark tapers and as big a lead shot as you can get. Even chained 64 rubber bands are better than box store tubes.

Flat bands are really easy to attach with a little practice and natural forks are free and it is, IMO, a much better hunting slingshot than anything you can buy in a US store.

EDIT: Actually A+ has a really nice video up right now on how to attach flats.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21417-ez-band-replacement-video/


----------



## TJ8

August West said:


> Squirrels are tough, really tough. I would much rather have flats or chinese tubes with at least 12.4mm lead shot than any box store tubes. With the tubes sold in the US I would say trumark tapers and as big a lead shot as you can get. Even chained 64 rubber bands are better than box store tubes.
> 
> Flat bands are really easy to attach with a little practice and natural forks are free and it is, IMO, a much better hunting slingshot than anything you can buy in a US store.


 I don't really know how to make flats, and that's what I tried attatching was trumark heavy bands. I'm new to this so like this IMO and 64 chain bands and Chinese bands are basically gibberish to me.


----------



## treefork

Don't give up on making them. Plenty of info in tutorials section on tying bands ect. A fork off a tree can be pretty amazing.


----------



## August West

Tons of info on this site and youtube.

I really am not a fan of ANY commercial US slingshot for hunting squirrels. A dankung or something from one of the vendors on this site would be a much better choice. The models that you can buy in stores such as walmart are for the most part grossly underpowered IMO.


----------



## TJ8

I am looking to order it off of amazon so basically anything on there that trumark tubes can go on


----------



## Imperial

TJ8 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrels are tough, really tough. I would much rather have flats or chinese tubes with at least 12.4mm lead shot than any box store tubes. With the tubes sold in the US I would say trumark tapers and as big a lead shot as you can get. Even chained 64 rubber bands are better than box store tubes.
> 
> Flat bands are really easy to attach with a little practice and natural forks are free and it is, IMO, a much better hunting slingshot than anything you can buy in a US store.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know how to make flats, and that's what I tried attatching was trumark heavy bands. I'm new to this so like this IMO and 64 chain bands and Chinese bands are basically gibberish to me.
Click to expand...

you need to look up that gibberish or else youll never appreciate a slingshot .


----------



## August West

Pick which ever one you like. Elastics are the heart and provide the power which you have already picked, without having tried any frames it would be just guess work which suited you the best. Don't underestimate a plain ole forked stick.


----------



## TJ8

Got it chain Is like office bands connected and Chinese are thin tubes. But I really just want something easy to replace!


----------



## TJ8

You don't have a good starting one like if you had to take a guess!


----------



## August West

This one, with a heavy lead shot or stone.

http://www.amazon.com/Trumark-Slingshots-Slingshot-Tapered-Bands/dp/B002GOYRZW/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1360721715&sr=8-20&keywords=hunting+slingshot


----------



## TJ8

I got the folding one with the wrist brace, thanks so much! I already have 50 cal steel ball bearings


----------



## August West

Good luck, let us know how it works for you and how you like it.


----------



## Guest

My first slingshot i got when i was 6 was a wrist rocket if you put heavy pull bands on it i bet it could kill a squirrel, I tested the heavy pull bands v.s my single layer flat band and they were almost the same. But the flat band was more powerful.


----------



## August West

Heavy bands do not necessarily shoot harder than lighter bands you have to match the bands to the ammo you want to shoot. All of the heaviest bands I have ever shot are much slower with any normal ammo than simple thera band gold which has a MUCH lighter pull.


----------



## Guest

Yah, my single layer latex band is just as powerful as my Thera-band black but has a way lighter draw.


----------



## Berkshire bred

for 10$ you are not going to be getting much, you are better of saving up some more money and getting something better or just stick at making them yourself.


----------



## studer1972

There are plenty of choices for a slingshot under $10. Technique and proper form matter more than the physical slingshot. Make sure the bands are even and the ammo is centered in the pouch, then learn how to shoot and any decent fork will do. You can also find old Wham-O Sportsman forks on e-bay for around $10 or less.

Braced Slingshots:

Trumark WS-1 ($7.86) http://www.amazon.com/Trumark-Slingshots-Normal-Pull-Slingshot/dp/B000PI18TY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368132073&sr=8-1&keywords=trumark+ws-1

Trumark FS-1 ($7.99) http://www.amazon.com/Trumark-Slingshots-FS-1-Folding-Slingshot/dp/B0001W0E7G/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1368132548&sr=1-1&keywords=Trumark+FS-1

Barnett Black Widow ($9.99) http://www.barnettcrossbows.com/products/slingshots/black-widow

Marksman 3040 ($9.73) http://www.amazon.com/Beeman-Marksman-Laserhawk-Folding-Slingshot/dp/B000MD68JM/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1368132282&sr=1-1&keywords=marksman+3040

Daisy B52 ($7.97) http://www.amazon.com/Daisy-Outdoor-Products-Slingshot-Yellow/dp/B004T8RX22/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1368132404&sr=1-1&keywords=daisy+b52

Aftermath Kavia Extreme Sport Slingshot ($9.90)

http://www.amazon.com/Aftermath-Kavia-Extreme-Sport-Slingshot/dp/B0041G7RI2/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1368133381&sr=1-1&keywords=kavia+sport+slingshot

Unbraced Slingshots:

Trumark S9 ($7.76) http://www.amazon.com/Trumark-Slingshots-Slingshot-Tapered-Bands/dp/B002GOYRZW/ref=sr_1_5?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1368133090&sr=1-5&keywords=trumark+slingshot

Barnett Strike 9 ($7.59) http://www.amazon.com/Barnett-Crossbows-17301-Strike-Slingshot/dp/B00279X8WE/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1368133331&sr=1-1&keywords=barnett+strike+9+slingshot

Aftermath Kavia Sport (7.89) http://www.amazon.com/AfterMath-611171954-Aftermath-Kavia-Slingshot/dp/B0041GBHC4/ref=sr_1_3?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1368133479&sr=1-3&keywords=kavia+sport+slingshot

Daisy F16 ($7.77) http://www.amazon.com/Daisy-Outdoor-Products-Slingshot-Yellow/dp/B004T8RAPC/ref=sr_1_2?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1368133541&sr=1-2&keywords=Daisy+F16+slingshot

Marksman 3027 ($6.00) http://www.amazon.com/Marksman-Classic-II-Slingshot/dp/B00AQ6CRZ4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_4

Trumark slingshots are American (USA) made and has the best reputation of the commercial tubes. Daisy has some strong tubes as well, my father in law likes and uses them. He shoots better than I do and practices less. I have a Trumark FS-1 and both their tapered and high power bandsets on order. I'll post how well they work once I try them. Daisy tubes have the advantage of being sold at just about any WalMart and most of the hardware stores I've looked at.

http://www.melchiormenzel.de/info_buy.html (info on the relative merits of different commercial band sets)

There are instructions for attaching flatbands to any of the above tube slingshots if you decide to give flats a try. Best just to get a fork and start putting projectiles down range.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

You can usually pick up a Trumark S9 slingshot for about $10 including the shipping. You can shoot flat bands if you wish in the future on it like this for more speed and power. This S9 has my foam grip on it, but other than that it is stock. -- Tex


----------



## studer1972

Got my Trumark FS-1 last night. The initial out of box feel was poor, due to how light the slingshot is (aluminum frame, hollow plastic handle). However, when I shot it tonight, I was very impressed. Shoots straight, hits hard, and cost 8 bucks off Amazon. Fleet Farm carries them if you live in MN or WI ($13), or you can order them direct from Trumark at their website. Currently battling with my Pocket Predator polymer Ranger for favorite fork. The price can't be beat, it weighs almost nothing, folds up compactly, and points nicely. Fired 5/8" glass, .50 cal lead, a pebble, and M10 hexnuts with no issues or bandslap. Highly recommended.


----------

